# blood trail light



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I was wondering with all the new led lights coming out, if there is a particular color that would work to make trailing a wounded deer easier. I have a touch of color blindness and with the color of blood and the color of the soil where I hunt, finding the trail with a white flashlight is very difficult. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Maybe I could bow hunt till dark instead of getting down an hour before dark because of my vision.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Best tracking light I have ever used was a coleman lantern. Just a real PIA to get to and from hunting area. This diving light has a bright white light that works well too http://cgi.ebay.com/UK-UNDERWATER-K...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3359258c4d . I have the 4 AA variety that is not nearly as expensive..Good luck.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

The best I have found is the brinkman xenon light from academy, it comes with a car and a house charger and you can use 2 or 1 bulb at a time. hands down the best for lighting blood. bout 20 bucks.


----------



## Blackcloud61 (Jan 17, 2010)

Gerber carnivore flashlight uses a blue LED to make the blood jump out. Don't know if it works or not, never tried it. If you try it or one like it and it works for you let us know. I have the same problem. I'm totally red/green colorblind so I avoid the later shots unless they are total gimme's.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

They don't work that great in Texas with all the fall leaves falling during hunting season. When the dew starts to settle the red leaves and dew starts to looks like blood. I have used two type.. purple looking blue and a green/red combo&#8230; the only blood that really stood out was on trails Ray Charles could follow.

Imo&#8230;you will be better served with a squeeze bottle of hydrogen peroxide..the blood and peroxide bubbles on contact.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My experience with the "blood" lights is, they don't work. The best trailing light I've ever used is a Cyclops Thor X Sirius rechargeable LED spotlight. Very bright white light and the batteries last for hours (assuming your son doesn't hunt rabbits with it all weekend without charging it ).


----------

